# Trail cam



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

What's the best trail cam to use?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the Bushnell Trophy Cams. They are small, use AA batteries that last for a very long time.


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

X2 bushnell trophy cam. I love mine


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Bushnells are great.......primos makes one called Truth Cam 46 that is also great cam......it takes four d batteries


----------



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

I recently purchased the new Leupold and highly recommend for consideration.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

You asked for the best...get the Reconynx. I've used just about every other brand. Nothing compares.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

For the money the Bushnell are very good. The AA Batteries are cheaper to use and last a long time. Easy set up as well. Great pictures.


FYI - for you Ipad owners: Buy the camera connectivity kit. It allows to you to insert the SD Card and download your photos directly to the Ipad and is super fast. Viewing is better on the larger screen than a card viewer or using a camera in the field. Bad thing is the device cost about $30! But it has been money well spent.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> You asked for the best...get the Reconynx. I've used just about every other brand. Nothing compares.


 X2 on the Reconyx. The best out there


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

cuddeback


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

anything but Cuddeback - had 5 of them - they are horrible -

moultrie or primos good


----------



## ssoutdoors (Oct 31, 2009)

Reconyx!!!!!! Nothing compares.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I like the Bushnell Trophy cams, but having problems with them keeping the current date set.. The photo date is jumping all around including date and even the year that he photo was taken, as far as way 2024.. The cameras are in a bushnell locked box and are out for two week intervals. I have even changed the battery's out with the recommended battery's.. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yes, mine has reset to Jan 1 several times. Don't know why. Might call Bushnell on this one?


----------



## Texas Saltwater Cowboy (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been running six Moultrie D55-ir for a year and a half now. For our purpose of checking feeders the have been ideal. I typically get 2-3 months of continuous use with the 6 C-cell batteries. There are cameras out there that take better quality pictures but I am not l trying to print/frame anything. I just want to see, age, and score our bucks and put better odds in my favor when hunting a particular buck. All but one of our cameras still run like they did out of the box. The only problem with that one is that it uses batteries in about a month... For the money (we bought on sale for +/- $85.00) they are hard to beat. A friend that hunts with me has been running several different types of Cuddeback's. i have helped run those for him and when they work, they are great. The problem is most of them have some function that is not working, most the time it is horrible low light pictures (even with the brand new ones he has). I have not used the Bushnells, but everything I have seen and read about them looks Positive.


----------

